# No more medication!



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Saw the doc yesterday. After being overmedicated and having hyper symptoms after the taking the smallest dose of Naturethroid, I have been off my meds for over a week and NO symptoms of either hypo or hyper. My doctor wants me off of them completely and we will monitor my progression. She did a series of tests yesterday (this is my naturopath) checking to see what my body "wants/needs". Nothing came up for any thyroid support and she thinks my immune system has calmed down for the moment. My thyroid appears to be working again and the antibodies seem to be in a "truce". I will get new labs done in a couple weeks and We are concentrating on immune system support and lifestyle changes. 
I feel great and for the moment, I have my energy back. I know hashimoto's cannot be cured, but if you are diligent about making lifestyle and diet changes, your body has a magical way of bouncing back. 
Just enjoying the feeling for now as I know it can change in an instant, but all the changes I have made over this past year seemed to have helped. I am glad I did everyone of them even though it is tough at times. 
To everyone that has hashi's, don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Saw the doc yesterday. After being overmedicated and having hyper symptoms after the taking the smallest dose of Naturethroid, I have been off my meds for over a week and NO symptoms of either hypo or hyper. My doctor wants me off of them completely and we will monitor my progression. She did a series of tests yesterday (this is my naturopath) checking to see what my body "wants/needs". Nothing came up for any thyroid support and she thinks my immune system has calmed down for the moment. My thyroid appears to be working again and the antibodies seem to be in a "truce". I will get new labs done in a couple weeks and We are concentrating on immune system support and lifestyle changes.
> I feel great and for the moment, I have my energy back. I know hashimoto's cannot be cured, but if you are diligent about making lifestyle and diet changes, your body has a magical way of bouncing back.
> Just enjoying the feeling for now as I know it can change in an instant, but all the changes I have made over this past year seemed to have helped. I am glad I did everyone of them even though it is tough at times.
> To everyone that has hashi's, don't give up. :hugs:


This is awesome!!! Enjoy your new found health!!!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so great!
Time for a vacation.


----------



## Mommyof2 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's great! Would you mind sharing what lifestyle changes you've made that you think has helped?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Mommyof2 said:


> That's great! Would you mind sharing what lifestyle changes you've made that you think has helped?


The first thing I did was go completely gluten free. No cheating. I had my blood drawn and tested for things I was lacking and started taking vitamin C, D, E, B-12, Zinc, Calcium, Magnesium & Selenium. I was also low on Progesterone so I take a naturally compounded prescription for that. I started accupunture once a week and go twice a month now. I also had all the mercury silver fillings in my teeth replaced with white composite ones. I get daily exercise, drink ALOT of water and get at least 7 hours of sleep. I drink NO soda of any kind, NO artificial sweetners and NO caffeine. I am really trying to give up ALL dairy, but I LOVE cheese and this is a tough one. I also like my red wine and I am trying to give that up as well, but when it's your only vice, it's hard to let it go!:tongue0013:
But I am perimenopausal and I think the wine causes my heart to skip beats and I need to try and let it go.
The main thing with Hashi's is to calm down the immune response so it will give your thyroid a break. It's been over three weeks now and NO hypo or hyper symptoms. I know it may not last forever so I am enjoying the fact that I feel good at the moment.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome! I also eat no gluten and take vit d, vit c, magnesium, and zinc. Zinc helps heal leaky gut as I have celiac's disease.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Outstanding! Yes, do enjoy feeling well! hugs6


----------

